# Long Tube Headers??



## HawaiiGTO5.7 (Jan 6, 2015)

So I know that everyone is going to have their own opinion. but just looking to get an idea on what brand of Long Tube Headers are the best as far as quality, fitting, compatability, even sound. 

Also what type of exhaust would go good with those type of long tube headers. My GTO is a 2004 5.7 auto if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had Kooks long tubes when I had headers on my car. A little tedious to install but the fit, quality, etc. were fine for the time I had them. Sound? l liked the sound but I think the sound was more determined by the system I had on mine. It was custom with cats and mufflers from Summit Racing. I don't remember the exact ones. It was put together by a guy down in Spring Valley, Ca. Real nice job but I went back to stock about 5 years ago because of problems getting the car smog checked.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are two "musts" IMHO for LTs. One is stainless and the other is ceramic coating. The stainless will hold up and the coating will help keep heat in the header, improve engine bay temps and maintain exhaust velocity


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

I just bought my second LS2, to replace the one that I sold during a divorce. Exact car, 06 model. My first GTO had stock manifolds and a borla cat back kit. This new one has kooks long tube headers, and a complete kooks system including cats. Im still trying to figure out what else the guy has done to this car, but I can tell you that it's far more radical than my first. It passed emission inspection. I am going to replace the pipes from the cats back with a set of borlas though. The car is way too loud. The kooks headers appear to be the highest quality according to my research and from what I see n my car.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Much cheaper to just put two Borla mufflers on your existing pipes.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

nardulli said:


> I just bought my second LS2, to replace the one that I sold during a divorce. Exact car, 06 model. My first GTO had stock manifolds and a borla cat back kit. This new one has kooks long tube headers, and a complete kooks system including cats. Im still trying to figure out what else the guy has done to this car, but I can tell you that it's far more radical than my first. It passed emission inspection. I am going to replace the pipes from the cats back with a set of borlas though. The car is way too loud. The kooks headers appear to be the highest quality according to my research and from what I see n my car.


Is it a noticable improvement in power from the stock manifolds to the LT Headers....meaning I realize the sound is different, but is it a noticable difference with the "butt" dyno??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

nardulli said:


> It passed emission inspection.


In which state?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

HawaiiGTO5.7 said:


> So I know that everyone is going to have their own opinion. but just looking to get an idea on what brand of Long Tube Headers are the best as far as quality, fitting, compatability, even sound.
> 
> Also what type of exhaust would go good with those type of long tube headers. My GTO is a 2004 5.7 auto if that helps. Thanks!


Check out Maryland Speed...
Headers & mids for an 04
Kooks Long Tube Headers 1 3/4"x 3" - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO (LS1 & LS2) [6700/6702] - $1,121.38$809.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

Cat back with X pipe
Spintech 2.5" Catback with H or X-pipe and Stock Same Side Exits- 2004 Pontiac GTO (304 Stainless) [1XGTO43DD-3] - $1,149.95$1,074.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

HP11 said:


> In which state?


Missouri


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

pocketmaster said:


> Is it a noticable improvement in power from the stock manifolds to the LT Headers....meaning I realize the sound is different, but is it a noticable difference with the "butt" dyno??


Well, this car has a far different power band and it's much more aggressive upper range. I can't say what the cause might be as I don't know yet what has been done to this car. I've got Dyno results from my first GTO, so I do have some basis of comparison. I'm trying to reach the original owner for info. Car has 16,500 miles. Checks out. I have receip5s for a T56 tremec and the kooks parts. But that's all. Idle is smooth so I don't have any reason to think the cam is changed. With my first one, the stock manifolds and the borla cat back along with a CAI and a predator tune was all it needed to be fast enough. This short throw shifter is a huge plus. Stock shifter was sloppy and rubbery in my opinion.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

On a real dyno you'll see up to 25 RWHP a very significant improvement


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> On a real dyno you'll see up to 25 RWHP a very significant improvement


Wow....stock manifolds are THAT restricting huh. I didn't realize it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I noticed a considerable difference both ways. When I put the long tubes on and did the other work the power difference was highly noticeable. When I removed everything and went back to basically stock, I really missed the extra power. 



nardulli said:


> Missouri


I'd be willing to bet that passing smog in Missouri is much less of a hassle than passing smog in California (legally...) I just got tired of fighting it.


----------



## hawaiiangto (Feb 11, 2015)

In Hawaii we don't have smog, if you didn't have to worry about smog which way would you go? Also which would be loud


----------

